# "Bible" for Owners of Aging Dogs--award winning vet care book!



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs. 

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided. 

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of click-able "hot links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up! 

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Finally, here's a link to Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks bunches! I've bookmarked the thread and noted the date on my calendar. And I think finally have the correct thumbnails/links in my signature (and pricing has been corrected!) so I'm wagging-happy. 

Those reading this thread...pat yer pups for me.

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Definitely a book for me, Amy. I lost 3 dogs in a two-month period this spring ranging in age from 8.5 to 13 and osteosarcoma to just a worn out body. The two I have left are 7 and 9, and the 7-year-old is the dog of my heart (and the cover girl for my own dog book), so any help in making the next years good ones is right on target.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh Ellen, I'm so very sorry for your loss.    They truly do "woof" their way into our hearts. The book is dedicated to my first heart-dog and his picture is in there. Bone cancer is such an awful devastating disease...but there are some amazing new cancer treatments available for some doggy candidates as well as quality-of-life techniques that keep 'em feeling good and happy. If you get the book, let me know what you think. I included "chicken-soup-like" stories of dogs who had benefited from different options.

I was just contacted by the local home hospice to help publicize a "pet loss workshop" they're doing for the community...and I wish folks with aging pets had that help even before the final decisions. It would surely help with the emotions we all face during such times.

Enjoy your dogs! The true blessing is...they don't KNOW they're old! They live every day with joy, and as long as they have their loved ones nearby, they're happy doggies!

best,
amy


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Ellen I too am very sorry for your loss. I know what it is like to lose a beloved furry friend.  

Amy, your book sounds very informative and I am certain it is incredibly helpful for those of us with aging pets. Destany (lab - sheppard cross) is 12 and we almost lost her last winter. We did lose Jake (11 year old cat) in March.  I dread this winter. I will give your book a look see.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Daniel. Unfortunately, that's the deal we make when we bring special fur-kids into our lives...that most often we'll out-live them. But we can keep them happy and joyful as long as possible! I hope your special pets continue to fill your heart with love. I hope you'll consider reviewing the book(s), if you decide to get them. 

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's been a busy week, and plans in the works for bringing "aging dog" back to print as well as Kindle. Thanks to all who purchased the book--and I hope it's helped your special fur-kids.

I've also heard from some posters privately about aging pets that have left this world--how very sad. If you're a pet owner, you've likely faced this before and it's never easy. One whole chapter of the book discusses making this final, courageous and loving decision for your dog, discussing options with your family and especially children, and dealing with the sad times of loss.

Here's a link to an editorial I wrote, including a radio show with spiritual leaders, that addresses the question: Do Pets Go to Heaven?

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1668-Heaven-and-Pets-Do-Pets-Go-to-Heaven-

I have no doubt about the answer...it won't be heaven without them!

woofs and wags,
amy


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Here I am just lurking, looking to see how other authors annouce their books, while my now deaf 13 year old pit-mix gives me that off-pitch deaf dog bark that she wants to go out. We've been teaching her hand-signals over the last year and now my other two 'kids' have picked up on this canine sign language as well! I just purchased your book and look forward to reading it.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

LOL! I love pits...my next book (not kindle) on APBTs comes out the end of this month. Let me know how you like the aging dog book. There's a chapter and a "golden moments" story in there about a deaf dog with a hearing aid. It's funny...once she "hears" the snoring of the other dogs once again, she learns to take out the hearing aid when she wants undisturbed slumber, LOL!

They sure are special, and smart. Sign language works very well with dogs, since they use it with each other.  

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm pleased that the kindle-ized "Aging Dog" book has struck a chord with owners once again. There's just something about these "golden agers" that warms your heart. And I know there are many pet lovers who have fallen on difficult times and need help...heck, it could be me next time! So I'm using this week's post to encourage any/all pet owners out there to seek out a "Good Sam" fund at a local vet, or donate food/etc to a local shelter or rescue...or start your own effort. I blogged a bit about it here:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/kindle-izing-dog-news

Meanwhile, please pet your dogs for me--aging and otherwise. And know that "old age" is NOT a disease, and our canine friends can live happy, healthy years for a decade or longer. Ultimately, the choices we make for our beloved dogs (when made with love) cannot be wrong.

woofs and wags,
amy

p.s, Lots of free aging pet advice at this site, too: http://pages.videojug.com/sites/144-Pet-Peeves/page_collections/63-Old-Pets


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Amy, 

I'm enjoying your book very much and just posted a review stating as much. Despite being surrouned by multiple dogs my entire life, there is much I'm learning from your book. I wish I'd had it years ago and I'm glad I have it now. It's a wonderful reference and an enjoyable, well-written book. Thank you.

C.E. Grundler


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

CE, Thank you so much for your wonderful review! I'm delighted that you're enjoying the book and it means a lot coming from a longtime and savvy owner of aging dogs. You made my day!  

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I have a new book cover!  And also received a stellar 5-star review:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A1OG63PBK2QILQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview

It's only been about three weeks since the Kindle-ization of the Aging Dog book and the response has been fantastic! Thank you so much to everyone for "adopting" this old-dog-book and breathing new life into the pup.

woofs & wags!
amy


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Hi Amy! I have the dtb of Your Aging Cat - wasn't aware it was available for kindle (and has been updated!). It's been a great resource to me as my cats have gotten older. My 3 dogs are still relatively young (4, 6 & 6), but the 2 greyhounds are starting to get up there, so I'll be picking up Your Aging Dog as well as the cat version on Friday (payday  !).


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

tamborine said:


> Hi Amy! I have the dtb of Your Aging Cat - wasn't aware it was available for kindle (and has been updated!). It's been a great resource to me as my cats have gotten older. My 3 dogs are still relatively young (4, 6 & 6), but the 2 greyhounds are starting to get up there, so I'll be picking up Your Aging Dog as well as the cat version on Friday (payday !).


I'm so glad you enjoyed "aging cat" and hope you'll like the updated Kindle version equally well! How nice to "virtually" meet you here. Greyhounds do tend to be on the upper side of "faster-agers" among dogs...so is my GSD. Please let me know what you think (write a quick review/note if you feel inclined!).

I'm in the process of preparing my 'cutting edge' book for kindle, too. I'm so pleased to have found this avenue for the books.

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today I had a wonderful interview about the Aging Dog and Aging Cat books on the radio show "Sassy Seniors" (http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/sassyseniors.html). It was lovely to *virtually* meet the host Kelly, since we're colleagues...I host the "Pet Peeves" radio show on the same venue.

One of my favorite parts of writing books is research, talking with the veterinary experts and others, and especially the pet people to hear their stories of successful doggy agers. Sometimes these are one-and-the-same. For instance, one of the veterinary ophthalmologists explained that his own dog suffered from PRA and lost his sight...a condition that has no treatment. But the dog, a hunting lab, still got to go hunting and enjoyed life! On top of that, the blind dog became best buddies with the younger dog...who then served as a "guide dog" for the older canine.

Gotta love it! There are about 40 of these "Golden Moments" stories in the book, in addition to the prescriptive information and advice.

May all your "old dogs" be a part of your life for many happy years to come!

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Here's a link to the radio interview about COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG (a bit of a mention for the "aging cat" too ).

http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/sassyseniorsep3.html

People always ask me, how old is "old" in a dog? And actually with dogs, size matters.  Really big dogs like Great Danes age more rapidly and would be considered "old" starting at about 5-7 years. German shepherds and similar sized dogs would be "old" at about 9-10. Toy breed dogs like Chihuahuas age more gracefully and many live into their late teens or even early twenties.

Don't tell the dogs *ssshhhh* but the Toy dogs age in a similar way to cats. 

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I asked this in the "aging cat" book thread so equal time for the dogs--

What's the oldest dog you've ever known? My last GSD lived to be a little over 13 years old. One of my mom's shelties lived to be 17, and I've personally known a Chihuahua who lived to be 23, and when I worked as a vet tech a client brought in a Great Dane he swore  was 18 years old! 

So please share--how old is your current canine buddy? Do you consider him/her "old" or not? What special age-related changes have you made for your dog's comfort?

Do tell!

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How cool is this!? People have noticed the book and even said nice things about it.  My "google alerts" this week came up with this link to nice mentions/reviews of the "aging dog" book.

http://www.healthstance.com/complete-care-for-your-aging-dog/

THANK YOU to the HealthStance folks for having such good taste.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I was interviewed for an article about pet incontinence--which of course can be an issue in an aging dog. Here's the link to the article (stuff in there about cats, too!)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=X&q=http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article%3FAID%3D/20101003/LIFE/10030309/-1/NEWSMAP&ct=ga&cad=:s7:f2:v0:d1:i0:lt:e00:t1286139449:&cd=jUemvmefAbE&usg=AFQjCNG05faC3gZMFxmHrdlyPMdnNgGeNA

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello, Amy.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hi Bob! Fancy meeting you here...   Hope your book is doing well. People seem to like my "aging dog" book pretty well--the aging cat one now has a print version, too.

Do you have an aging dog? Maybe by the time OWFI rolls around I'll have that in print version, too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I've been receiving some nice feedback from a blog I recently wrote--If you could trade places with your dog (or cat), would you?

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/a-day-in-the-lifeof-a-pet-writer

Please post your opinion either here, or at the blog. Love to get your take on the whole issue...I think I know what many of y'all will say. 

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's my weekly shout-out to all the dog lovers who have "mature" canines.  And I've a couple of treats for you! First, here's a link to my own doggy, Magic, and what he does to have fun and stay young...what do YOUR aging dogs love to do? Magic's favs include balls, frisbees and...oh, chasing the water hose: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMwCnVgXceY

You can find an excerpt from the Aging Dog book here, on "How Old is Old?" Enjoy!
http://www.scribd.com/doc/36851977/Aging-Dogs-how-Old-is-Old

Woofs & Wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hey there, and happy (early) Halloween! Be safe with your older dogs (and all pets) this weekend, folks. The senior canines get pretty set in their ways, and surprises like trick-or-treaters, or dressing up in costumes, can put the dog's tail in a twist. I always advise pets be kept away from the front door to prevent mad dashes from fear over this weekend. Sure play dress up with the dog if he enjoys it...but remember that if you wear a hat (or the kids dress as ghosts) he may not easily recognize 'em with dimming sight/hearing of the old pooch. 

I sent my free E-newsletter Pet Peeves yesterday to subscribes, with several dog (or cat) articles and fun video links with Halloween fun and more. Here's the link to the archives...and love it if you decide to subscribe. It goes out every other month and I give away books from time to time, too. 

http://community.icontact.com/p/amyshojai/newsletters/petpeeves/posts/pet-peeves-issue-20

Happy HOWL-oween!

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's very common for aging dogs to lose their sight--or at least for senses to become a bit dim. But blind dogs get along very well! You can make adjustments that help your senior pet continue to enjoy life, even if s/he loses sight. Here are some tips--and more can be found in the book:

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1200-Blindness-Pet-Accommodations

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm offering free PDF and print copies of the book, along with posted excerpts and Q&As, in the GOLDEN MOMENTS SENIOR PET BLOG TOUR, starting today (Nov 12). These blogs are hosted by professional pet experts, and I'm thrilled to be a part of the party--which promotes National Adopt-A-Senior-Shelter-Pet Month in November. Please stop by--if you're a dog/cat owner you'll want to bookmark the sites for the future, too. 

You can hear me read excerpts in this PET PEEVES radio show, too: http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/peevesep66.html

If you live in N Texas, I'm hosting a free pet lecture tomorrow and signing/autograph part (details here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/41081637/Pets-Matter-Trinity-Release-1).

GOLDEN MOMENTS SENIOR PET BLOG TOUR SCHEDULE

1. NOVEMBER 12th, Aging Cat excerpt at www.PetHobbiest.com with PDF of book give-away/contest

2. NOVEMBER 15th, Aging Cat excerpt at http://consciouscat.net/ with book give-away/contest

3. NOVEMBER 16th, Q&A about aging dog and cat care at http://arkanimals.com with book give-aways in a contest

4. NOVEMBER 17th, Aging Cat/Dog excerpt at http://vivianzabel.blogspot.com with PDF books give-away/contest

5. NOVEMBER 18th, Aging Cat excerpt at http://www.pet-health-care-gazette.com/ with book give away

6. NOVEMBER 19th Aging Dog excerpt, at www.PetHobbiest.com with PDF of book give-away/contest

7. NOVEMBER 21st Aging Dog excerpt, at http://www.pet-health-care-gazette.com/ with book give away

8. NOVEMBER 22nd Aging Dog excerpt, at http://speakingforspot.com/blog/

9. NOVEMBER 23rd Aging Dog/Cat articles on pet introductions, health benefits, and more at http://www.redroom.com/author/amy-d-shojai , www.cats.About.com & www.Petside.com

10. NOVEMBER 27th telephone interview www.PetHobbiest.com 8 pm CST.

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Good morning--and a reminder to visit the Senior Pet Blog Tour--later today I'll have an exerpt posted at http://www.pethobbyist.com/sitenews/ and in the previous week there's a Q&A on aging dogs (and cats) at http://www.pethobbyist.com/sitenews/ as well as here http://vivianzabel.blogspot.com/2010/11/golden-moments-senior-pet-blog-tour.html. I believe all these fine bloggers also offer contests for free books--so you could get a copy of Complete Care for Your Aging Dog!

I just received this lovely note from a reader and wanted to share:
Doc ...commented on your link.
Doc wrote: "I have a signed copy of Complete Care for Your Aging Dog. During the last two years of our beloved Papillon's life, your book was invaluable in making Choey's life as comfortable as possible. Sadly, she left us September 15th. She would have been 16 in December. Thank you for writing the book that helped us give our precious little dog all the care she needed."

THAT'S why I love writing these books!

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I hope you'll join me tonight for a "streaming audio" chat about senior dogs (and cats), the last stop on my Golden Moments Senior Pet Blog Tour. Here's the link--I'll be there at 8 pm CST (9 Eastern, 6 California time).

http://www.pethobbyist.com/sitenews/archives/925-Guest-Chat-Amy-Shojai-on-dogs-and-cats-in-their-senior-years.html

Meanwhile, hope you'll pet your "golden oldies" and old fogie pets for me!

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Greetings, dog lovers! Do you share your heart with an aging "old fogie?" Or do you know someone who does? 

The recent Golden Oldies Senior Pet Blog Tour was a great success, connecting with hundreds of special owners who have successfully aging pets. See the links in a previous post, for Q&As on care options and excerpts from the book. 

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs. 

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided. 

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of click-able "hot links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book (for the Kindle-for-PC version). Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up! 

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My recent Senior Pet Blog Tour was a howling success! (sorry, couldn't resist  ) For those readers with an "old fogy" canine friend, who may have missed my "virtual" appearances with excerpts and more, here's a direct link to one of the more popular stops. This savvy blogger sent me a slew of "old pet" questions from readers--there were so many, it took two blogs to answer them all! So the link takes you to "part 2" but you can cread more at the site by visiting "part 1" as well:

http://www.arkanimals.com/senior-pet-questions-part-2-of-2

woofs & wags,
amy

ps, Of course, a whole lot more questions (with details) can be found in in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy "howl-idays!" I'm pleased to announce a new regular "Woof Weds" post to my blog, that owners of aging (or other) dogs will enjoy. I hope you'll check it out. Here's the link--and this one includes some tips on choosing your next dog (an old dog? puppy? mutt/purebred?) as well as tips on dealing with sibling rivalry. Oh, and it also has a link to a radio interview with one of the Kindle dog mystery authors here on the boards.  Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-choosing-a-dog-sibling-rivalry-dog-mysteries


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you have doggy guests this year? Or perhaps you took your special dog along to visit? Aging dogs are even more persnickity than younger canines. Here's my AOL Paw-Nation article that might help sooth upset doggy feelings (as well as human relatives), enjoy!

http://www.pawnation.com/2010/12/22/pet-travel-helping-dog-relatives-get-along/

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My "Woof Wednesday" blog today is titled "PLEASE Fence Me In!"

Do you have a safe place for your dog to play? Whether you have a new puppy, an adult, or a golden oldie, keeping him safe has to be a priority. Even if your old-timer doesn't wander or try to escape...other critters can get to him and harrass your dog unless you're careful. Enjoy the tips--here's the link:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-please-fence-me-in


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is it FREEZING in your neck of the woods? It is here. And old dogs have less reserves to deal with cold weather. My Woof Wednesday blog includes tips for keeping your special canine warm, recognizing signs of frostbite, and first aid tips should that happen. Oh...and also some fun info about my own dawg, Magic--and his new car!  Enjoy! Of course, there are many more care tips and info specific to aging dogs in the award-winning book.

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-magics-car-frostbite-and-first-aid

By the way...the Aging Dog book should be back in print by the end of the month! Woo-woo-woo!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

SNOOPY-DANCE-'O-JOY! The book "Complete Care for Your Aging Dog" (updated and revised) is also now available in print. I know folks often prefer reference info in hard copy so this makes it easy. It's not only available on Kindle, but all other E-book platforms, too. (I don't know how to do that, but my magical publisher does.  )

Here's the latest WOOF WEDNESDAY blog with info about the updated book and...a puppy bonus. Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-old-dogs-puppies


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Not sure how I've missed updating this thread--whoops! I know lots of folks here at KindleBoards have "aging" dogs so hopefully some of y'all will take a peek.  It's available on Kindle, all other Ebook formats, AND back in print, yee-haw!

Yesterday's blog ended up with more than 900 page views, and the latest Paw Nation article on "annoying your dog" was emailed more than 2000 times! There's already a thread on that topic but if you'd like to read how I annoyed my dog this week, here's the link, enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/woof-wednesday-coyotes-frisbees-annoying-dogs


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Well this "old" dog has a spankin' new blog home--and the Woof Wednesday post (yesterday) offered some tips for water safety during the coming summer months.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/03/23/woof-wednesday-water-works-writing-ahead/

As your dog gets older, even if he's loved playing in the pool or swimming at the beach as a youngster, please be sure to keep him safe. Aging dogs lose muscle mass and strength, and they also may not be aware their abilities have changed. But also enjoy your old friend and give him the gift of play--whether with water or other doggy faves. More tips, of course, are in the "aging dog" book. 

What are YOUR old dog's favorite pasttimes...I mean, besides sleep, treats, and loving you?


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep! I have an aging dog here! An Akita approaching 12 years old. I'm ALWAYS interested in ways to keep her healthy and happy. She means the world to me. I even wrote a post on my blog: _Thief of Hearts_, the story of how Tasha the rescue dog found her forever home.

Amy - ever hear of a dog who gets blueberries and yogurt on a near daily basis? Yeah, the princess had her berries and cream when I make my morning smoothies.

Tasha's favorite past time? Besides eating? LOL! It used to be car rides, but now it's the time spent sitting on the deck when the weather is cool.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Awwwwww--Tasha does sound like a real princess! And therefore, deserves blueberries and yogurt, LOL! My Magical-Dawg loves yogurt and gets to clean out the container when I finish each morning. I always leave a spoonful behind. Spoiled...ya think? And he's not "old" yet. 

Akitas are such regal dogs. Glad Tasha is enjoying her golden years.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are you a member of a book club? The DOG READ LIST is a cyber book club that discusses...you got it! Dog books. And for the month of April, I'm the featured guest and discussing "Complete Care for Your Aging Dog." 

The group also has the book available for a discount, so if y'all were interested in taking the plunge, now's a good time. 

Here's the link where you can find out more--and also check out the other upcoming authors:
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/DogRead/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You can teach an "old dog" new tricks--in fact, a group of media savvy pet lovers will head to Atlanta for Barkworld Expo to learn doggy social media. Woof! The latest "Woof Wednesday" blog covers that, as well as some doggy wishes. If your dog could have his wish granted, what would it be? For more treats? Better toys? To feel young again? (that last one, the Aging Dog book can help with...) Here's the link, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/06/woof-wednesday-social-media-pee-mail-doggy-wishes/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Diarrhea and Taxes...it's exactly the same (only different...). The latest Woof Wednesday blog offers some insight that your aging dog might find agreeable. http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/13/woof-wednesday-diarrhea-taxes/

Of course, aging dogs often must deal with (ahem) diarrhea or the opposite, constipation. The book has answers.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Puppies chew everything--but old dogs don't outgrow the problem either. So I wanted to share my latest "Ask Amy" video (bling alert!) for dealing with this biting issue, enjoy! Of course, the book offers more toothy insights for old-fogy pets, especially those with dental issues.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/19/tuesday-tips-ask-amy-bite-this-not/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have you howled today? Arooooooooooooooooooooo! Aging dogs do tend to complain a bit more so howling increases can be expected. Older dogs don't hear so well, either--and often cry to find you. The latest Ask Amy video at my Bling, Bitches & Blood blog addresses canine howls, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/27/woof-wednesday-have-you-howled-today/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The latest Ask Amy video fields a "diggidy dawg" question--why dogs dig and how to stop them. It's posted on the blog--along with some information about how to help dogs that throw out their backs. Of course, the Aging Dog book has even more information on back issues...enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/04/woof-wednesday-canine-cake-bad-backs-dig-this/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The latest Ask Amy video and Woof Wednesday blog discusses canine communication--very important at any age with your dog, enjoy!
http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/11/woof-wednesdays-ask-amy-whats-up-with-wags/

The book offers many more old-dog-specific info, of course. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Once again, an Ask Amy video--this time about dogs chasing kids. Hopefully your "aging dog" has learned by now.  There's also some info about fences, since old dogs often develop some cranky-canine-syndrome and get more nippy of strangers, enjoy! Of course, as always, there's lots more specific aging dog info in the book.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/19/thoughty-thursday-fences-good-neighbors/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm excited to share my article about the Health Benefits of Pets pub'd on Huffington Post--of course, the longer you've had your "old" dog, it's likely the greater the "pet effect." To find the best care options for your golden oldie, please check out the book, too! Here's the article link:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amy-d-shojai-cabc/pets-lower-stress_b_867025.html


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have you ever met "Nobody's Dog" --many visitors to the blog have, or even adopted and turned 'em into "Somebody's Dog." It's particularly poignant when the dog is an old timer needing a home. If you have a "golden oldie" dog or know someone who does, the book of course has lots of great how-to info and resources. I hope you'll also celebrate the dogs that share your heart....visit the blog to see why: 

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/01/woof-wednesday-ask-amy-nobodys-dog/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Old dogs get set in their ways. Do you want to introduce a new pet--maybe a young pup, or a cat--and aren't sure how the old guy will handle it? The latest Paw Nation article offers tips:
http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/07/tuesday-tips-pet-introductions-101/

Of course, the Aging Dog Book has all the must-knows about caring for your golden oldie dawgie.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Separation anxiety--it affects any age dog, but our golden oldies seem stricken most often. You'll find more details in the book of course, but here's the latest Paw Nation article that also may help:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/06/16/too-much-love-soothing-separation-anxiety/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your old fogey dog get scared around loud noises? Watch out for the fireworks this weekend! Tips here from my latest Paw Nation article for calming the angst--and of course lots more info specific to your golden oldie dog in the book.

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/06/28/10-tips-to-prevent-pet-fireworks-fears/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Understanding what your old dog--or your young pup--has to say can make the difference between loving him or living with aggravation. Last week's Woof Wednesday blog offers some translations. Of course there's lots more info specific to "old fogy" dogs in the book. *s*

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/06/woof-wednesday-say-what/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your dog eat (ahem) unmentionable stuff? The last Woof Wednesday blog offered tips for curbing this nasty habit, plus an Ask Amy video that explains another 'weird' dog behavior:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/13/weird-woof-wednesday-knee-jerk-reactions-poopy-puppies/

Most aging dogs outgrow the poop-eating but the leg-kicking lasts a lifetime. What are some other aging dog foibles that your dogs share? Of course, lots of the latest medical and behavior care for seniors is in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Old dogs are just special--they know us best, they love us dearly--and they get sick or hurt more easily. This hot weather puts all pets at risk but golden oldies are particularly susceptible. Yesterday's Woof Wednesday blog covered 1st Aid for Heat Stroke. I hope you never need it but the info is vital in case you do. Oh, there's also a fun pit bull/kitten video that will leave you smiling!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/27/woof-wednesday-heat-stroke-hot-weather-games-pit-bull-kitten-luv/

Of course, lots more old-dog-specific info is in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your old fogey dog enjoy kicking up the dirt? With this hot weather (at least in my neck of the woods!), dogs may be inclined to scoop out moist, cool spots to chill their tummies.

You can control the urge better in some dogs than others--certain breeds (terriers!) come by the digging habit naturally. Whether you've got a youngster or an oldster these 'digging' tips will help.

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Puppy-Digging.htm

Of course, old-dog health specific advice is in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today I was the featured guest on Pet Talk radio program, AM 1310 KOKX in Keokuk, Iowa with Jean Meyer--awesome pet person! We talked for an hour about the "aging dog" book, and how it helps pets and their owners know what to expect and take better care of their furry charges. Wish I had a link to the show--but here's a blog that DOES have a link to some of the top "aging dog" issues of pets: http://amyshojai.com/2011/01/31/aging-dog-care-top-dog-breeds/

Of course, even more details are available in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Aging Dogs...now THAT'S something good! What is it that you love most about your aging dog? Today's blog features a fun big-grin-of-a-video that I bet will put a smile on your face, featuring a rescue dog:
http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/18/thoughty-thursday-get-into-something-good/

The book has details about aging dog care, behavior, and at home help for your golden oldie--so he can keep on putting a smile on your face! Enjoy!.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you know "aging dogs" are much more prone to separation anxiety than younger dogs? And what about introducing the "old fogey" dog to a new baby? Tips in the blog link, below:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/24/woof-wednesday-storks-babies-separation-anxiety/

Lots more specific care tips for your old dog in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm sure most of y'all already provide heartworm preventive for your old dogs--and this blog has articles plus a new radio show interview with the PREZ of the heartworm association to explain why it's so important:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/31/woof-wednesday-heart-to-heart-about-doggy-heartworms/

Of course, specific care for your aging dog needs can be found in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The latest Woof Wednesday blog--on fire safety and pets. Hope you never need this info but just in case--oh, and pray for the Texas folks and pets affected by the fires:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/07/woof-wednesday-fire-safety/

For old fogy dogs, lots of up to date info in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your old dog need a particular toy like a security blankie? Some dogs actually use them as pacifiers. What's up with that? The latest Ask Amy video offers some answers on the blog (below) with some cute puppy pictures--weren't your old dogs cuties when they were young? 

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/14/woof-wednesday-cute-puppy-pictures-doggy-pacifiers/

What are some other "old dog" foibles you see in your pet? More about aging dog concerns and how to help them in the book of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Old dogs often are considered "too old" for adoption. Yesterday's blog addressed some "special needs" adoptions and success stories--grab a hanky for some happy tears!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/21/woof-wednesday-less-adoptable-more-love/

Of course you'll find lots more happy ending stories in the book--with examples of how these golden oldies continue to live life to the fullest despite older pet concerns.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your old-fogey dog eat weird stuff? You may find the reasons why in this blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/28/woof-wednesday-eat-dirt-other-schtuff/

Old dog-specific care help can be found in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

October is National Breast Cancer Awareness Month--for people. But did you know dogs get breast cancer, too? And cancer is an "old dog" disease. I blogged about this including a kewl promotion where pampering your dog can help fight human breast cancer:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2011/10/03/pups-pampered-for-breast-cancer-awareness-month.htm

Of course, lots more about cancer treatments and old dog care in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, dogs can become senile, sort of a canine Alzheimer's Disease--but you can do things to delay or even ward it off. My latest Paw Nation article has tips:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/10/10/7-tips-to-keep-doggy-brains-youthful/

More information is in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Okay, just for fun some HOWL-oween doggy tales plus some cautions for the holiday:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/19/woof-wednesday-howl-oween-spook-tacular/

Your aging dog may not be as interested in participating in the ghoulish festivities. But keeping your golden oldie dog engaged in life keeps him or her youthful, too. Learn more about the latest information on keeping your old dog healthy and happy in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wednesday's blog offered safety tips for your KIDS to be safe around dogs. Remember that old dogs can get a bit cranky especially around strangers and rambunctious kids like trick-or-treaters. Be safe for the Howl-iday with these tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/26/woof-wednesday-that-bites-keep-halloween-fangs-at-bay/

The book offers more specific vet care, diagnostics and even home therapies and nursing options for aging dogs.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

November is Adopt A Senior Pet Month. Do you have an old dog? Yesterday's blog offered lots of info about the benefits (as if you didn't know!) of loving an old fogey dog (or cat):

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/02/woof-wednesday-old-fogey-pets/

For care options, you'll find the latest info in the book of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How old is "old" for a dog? The Woof Wednesday blog offers some guidelines, plus a fun Ask Amy video about canine "fetching fools" enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/09/woof-wednesday-what-is-old-fetching-fools/

The book contains lost more about care options for your old fogey dog, too.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How appropriate! My latest Paw Nation article just posted--and here's the link, for the BENEFITS OF ADOPTING MATURE PETS:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/11/17/8-benefits-of-mature-pets/

You'll find all the must-knows on care options for seniors in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving! Today's blog is something special--with a video and original song, enjoy:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/24/thoughty-thursday-thanksgiving-rainbow-pets/

The book offers lots of information about caring for your special old-fogey dogs. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

December already? Wow, how time flies. So are you ready for the howl-lidays? What do your old dogs think of the Christmas tree? Yesterday's blog has some tips for keeping your fur-kids safe and also protecting the tree:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/30/woof-wednesday-christmas-tree-doggy-safety/

The book offers all the must-knows for keeping dogs happy and healthy during their golden years.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Old dogs get in trouble with poisonous plants, too. Here's the latest blog with information, especially warnings about holiday plants and what to do:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/07/woof-wednesday-pets-poison-plants/

The book would be a good holiday gift for any pet lover with a "golden oldie" dog, too--all the must- knows. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Here's more info on keeping your old dogs safe over the holidays:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/14/woof-wednesday-pet-proof-christmas-broken-memories/

Lots more "aging dog" health care info in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have you ever considered adopting an "old" dog? What about giving a dog as a gift? Yesterday's blog has some ideas about how to do that right:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/21/woof-wednesday-how-to-give-puppies-as-gifts/

You'll find old-dog specific care info in the book of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

New Year's celebrations with fire works can be scary for dogs, especially the old guys. Here are some tips to get you both through the celebrations:

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Scary-Noises.htm

Of course, you'll find the latest in canine care options for aging dogs in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

You'll also find online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats

You can learn more about me and my books at my blog http://www.AmyShojai.com


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Old dogs don't always get along well with being separated from their family. What do you do when vacation time rolls around? Yesterday's blog has some advice and resources for taking the dog along--or leaving him behind:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/11/woof-wednesday-free-book-what-about-pet-vacations/

Of course you'll find lots more old-doggy specific info in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

All about dogs jumping up--why they do it, how to stop it!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/18/woof-wednesday-stop-dog-puppy-jumping-up/

I hope your "aging dog" has outgrown the practice. *s* You'll find lots more "old dog" care information in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Can you teach an old doggy new tricks? Well...yes! The latest blog focuses on puppies but the same tips work for the golden oldie canines:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/25/woof-wednesday-puppy-training-tips-sit-wait-come/

The book offers you all the must-knows on aging dog care, from the veterinary experts on all-things-dog.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you know how to brush your dog's teeth? February is National Pet Dental Health Month and the blog gives some how-to tips, especially important for old doggies. 80 percent of dogs three years old or above have dental problems. What do you do for your dog's teeth?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/01/woof-wednesday-how-to-brush-puppy-teeth/

Lots more dental care information (and other old dog how-to tips) in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What are you doing for your 'old fogey' dog for Valentine's Day? Here are some ideas:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/08/woof-wednesday-puppy-love-valentines-day/

And of course, you could always get the book for a pet loving friend!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you watch the Westminster dog show? What did you think of the Peke winner? Is your older dog a show-stopper?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/15/woof-wednesday-westminster-more-than-looks/

Several of the dogs profiled in the book excelled at dog shows, in performance or conformation--and you'll find lots more info about caring for older dogs needs, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Here's more on the results of the recent dog show--do they encourage bad breeding and poor health and fill up shelters? What do you think?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/22/woof-wednesday-putting-on-the-dog-at-dog-shows/

All the health care tips you need for your "aging" dog are in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have difficulty balancing work, family, and dogs? The guest blog this week offers help:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/29/woof-wednesday-doggy-assistant-excuse-or-both/

The book provides information on all the must-knows for your aging dog, from home care for nursing your old fogey pet to arthritis help or even kidney transplants!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why do dogs love underwear? Even the old guys seem to enjoy it...

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/07/woof-wednesday-ask-amy-why-do-dogs-love-underwear/

You'll find lots of old-dog specific information and advice in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are your old dogs licking maniacs? Some answers--and tips for controlling it--in the latest Woof Wednesday blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/14/woof-wednesday-ask-amy-why-is-my-dog-a-licking-maniac/

You'll find more old-dog must-knows in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

They're hero dogs just by being there for us, right? Well, American Humane is rewarding hero dogs just like yours. The nominations are closed but starting on Sunday you can vote your your choice of hero dogs:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/26/monday-mentions-pets-writing-hero-dogs/

Learn how to care for your aging hero dog in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your dog snack out of the litter box? Or even (urk!) munch on his own waste? Tips in today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/04/woof-wednesday-big-hairy-deal-stop-litter-box-snacking/

Lots of health care info for your aging dog in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you hug your dog? Does the dog like it? ARE YOU SURE?! Lots of controversy over that the past few days:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/11/woof-wednesday-cute-babies-apple-pie-hug-your-dog/

For specific health care info for your aging dog, check out the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Old dogs are not immune to (ahem) gaseous emissions. Today's blog features an Ask Amy video with tips for dealing with gassy dogs:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/18/woof-wednesday-dog-food-info-how-to-stop-gassy-dogs/

Lots more information on old dog care is available in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today's Woof Wednesday features information about doggy false pregnancy (yes, it can happen!) plus a brand-new way to neuter boy dogs with a single injection. Wowzer!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/25/woof-wednesday-false-pregnancy-zinc-neutering/

Has your old fogey dog already been spayed or neutered? The info may prove helpful. EVen more "old dog" specific care information can be found in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Making fleas "flee"

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/02/woof-wednesday-making-fleas-flee/

Of course, the book has all the old-dog-specific care tips for your golden oldie!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are you aware of the pet food recall? It affects potentially any age dog (or cat). Info here:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/09/woof-wednesday-food-glorious-food-worry-icity/

Of course, age-specific issues of old dogs is available in the book, including senior diets.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Learn how dogs hear, and how to tell if they have an infection in today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/16/woof-wednesday-canine-sound-sense-ear-problems/

More information about ear problems in aging dogs can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today on the blog, an excerpt from the book about a little dog that regained hearing with a hearing aid!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/23/woof-wednesday-dealing-with-deaf-dogs/

Lots more "old dog" care information is in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

He's not an "aging dog" (yet ) but today's blog features my own Magical-Dawg and his "boo boo"

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/30/woof-wednesday-awful-abscess/

Old dogs are more susceptible to such things. You can find out all the must-know care advice for your golden oldie in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you keep your old dogs safe in hot weather? Today's blog has some tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/06/woof-wednesday-hot-dogs-summer-safety/

Lots more "old dog" care advice in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you share your office space with a canine companion? Did you know that Friday is National Take Your dog to Work Day?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/20/woof-wednesday-take-your-dog-to-work-day-week-year/

You'll find all the must-knows about "old" dog care in the book, of course--but spending time in your office may be just what the old guy needs (you too!).


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy July 4th! Today's blog has an awesome video of patriotic dogs:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/04/woof-wednesday-patriotic-dogs/

Of course, the book has all the must-knows about caring for your older dog, including the patriotic ones.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do YOUR "hot dogs" stay cool? Tips in today's blog--probably even more important for older pets.

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/11/woof-wednesday-keeping-hot-dogs-cool/

Of course, all the must-knows about aging dogs can be found in the book, with how-to home care info.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have a beloved older dog you'd like memorialized or honored? Check out today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/18/woof-wednesday-vote-for-name-that-dog/

You'll find all the must-knows about aging dog care in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Pet disaster prep--protect your old dogs, too!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/25/woof-wednesday-pet-disaster-plan/

All the must-knows for caring for your aging dog can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you "treat" your aging dogs? Lots of tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/08/woof-wednesday-greenies-smart-treats-for-sweet-tweets/

Of course, you'll find all the must-knows for home care and aging dog help in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you keep your aging dog youthful? Tips here!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/15/woof-wednesday-furry-fountain-of-youth/

Lots more tips for aging dog care can be found in the book of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does West Nile Virus put your dog at risk? Learn about the mosquito menace and more in this blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/29/woof-wednesday-west-nile-puppy-parasite-prevention/

Lots more old dog care info in the book, of course~


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Has your aging dog ever competed in a dog show? Info in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/05/dog-shows-putting-on-the-dog/

You can keep your "old timer" feeling young by putting him/her through obedience paces or setting up a "show" performance. Lots more tips on care for your golden oldie in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, I know this is a website for puppies and puppy owners but disaster planning applies to your aging canine friends, too:

http://puppies.about.com/od/OwnerPuppyCare/a/Disaster-Prep.htm

Of course, you''ll find all the must-knows for aging dog care in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

With all the pet food recalls (treats most recently) are you familiar with the signs of salmonella? It can be worse for puppies and OLD dogs. Here's my latest article:

http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Salmonella.htm

You can find all the old-dog care must-knows in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you take your old doggy with you--or board him when you're on vacation? How about pet sitters?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/17/vacations-pet-sitters/

Of course all the must-knows about aging dog care can be found in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your dog act "guilty?" Is he really? More info here:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/31/halloween-pet-guilt/

You can win a FREE COPY of the "Aging Dog" book (and a basket of other dog-centric books and prizes) on the blog tour here: 
http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/05/lost-found-tour-pet-theme-prizes/

All the must-knows for old-dog-care can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sneak peak about care for your aging dog on the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/01/31/aging-dog-care-top-dog-breeds/

Learn all the must knows in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sneak peek into the book:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/14/caring-for-your-aging-dog-8-common-conditions-you-should-know/

Of course, the book has all the detailed must-knows for your golden oldie!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why adopt a senior doggy? 8 reasons here!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/29/8-benefits-of-mature-pets/

And you can find all the must-know care options in the book, including home care.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This blog has two videos with some PAW-SOME health help for aging dogs, including arthritis help and a paralysis cure, wow!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/03/monday-mentions-cat-basket-winner-paralysis-cure-virtual-choir/

All the must-knows of course can be found in the book for your aging dog.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This blog has two videos with some PAW-SOME health help for aging dogs, including arthritis help and a paralysis cure, wow!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/03/monday-mentions-cat-basket-winner-paralysis-cure-virtual-choir/

All the must-knows of course can be found in the book for your aging dog. 

[/quote]


Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why adopt a senior doggy? 8 reasons here!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/29/8-benefits-of-mature-pets/

And you can find all the must-know care options in the book, including home care. 
.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you keep your aging dog youthful? Tips here!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/15/woof-wednesday-furry-fountain-of-youth/

Lots more tips for aging dog care can be found in the book of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

There's another treat recall:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2013/01/26/hartz-treats-recall.htm

http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Salmonella.htm

You can find all the old-dog care must-knows in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats

.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats

.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What's in your pet first aid kit? Here are people meds that work:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/01/first-aid-pet-medicine-chest/

Of course, all the "old dog" info you need is in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Even old dogs can benefit from "pet proofing" tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/06/dog-proofing-101/

Of course, all the must-knows about what to feed, how to ease achy joints and more for your old dog can be found in the book--vet advice in an award-winning book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Old dogs can get cranky. Do you know what to do about aggression? Here are tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/13/9-kinds-of-dog-aggression-what-to-do/

The "old dog" book has all your must-know information, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last week was National Poison Prevention Awareness Week--and you'll want to watch out for Easter Lilies this week with your pets!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/20/poison-alert-national-poison-prevention-awareness-week/

Of course, all the must-knows about old dog care can be found in the book--including how to offer home-care options.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What dogs taste changes as they age--and that can impact how well they eat (or don't):

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/03/what-dogs-taste/

Of course, all the must knows for caring for your aging dog are in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is your dog a lick maniac?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/10/lick-maniacs-canine-chewers/

All the must-knows about aging dogs can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Doesn't your golden oldie dog deserve a custom-made bowl? Nope, wasn't paid to do this but reviewed this gorgeous bowl and wanted to share:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/10/personalized-pet-bowls-review/

Of course you'll find all the must knows about care and behavior for old dogs in COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have an aging dog...or eager to adopt one? I can help you there--FREE adoption fees this coming weekend at some shelters, ck it out!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/29/maddies-fund-hosts-mega-adoption-events-june-1-2/

Of course, then you should get a copy of the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG for all the must-knows.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Water safety tips for a furry-tastic summer fun day:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/06/26/pet-water-safety-warnings/

Of course, you'll find all the must-know aging dog tips in the book, COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are you ready for July 4 fireworks? What about your dog? tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/03/fixing-fireworks-fears-in-pets/

Learn all the must-knows about aging dog in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's supposed to get to 100 degrees here today! How do you keep your hot dogs cool?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/10/hot-weather-water-games/

All the must knows for your golden oldie can be found in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have you ever suffered from "Saint Spot Syndrome?"

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/17/saint-spot-syndrome-puppy-development/

You can learn all the must-knows about aging dogs in the book, COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you use alternative pet care for your aging dogs?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/24/what-is-alternative-pet-care/

All the must-knows for your golden oldie can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Tips for caring for your golden oldie dog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/07/woof-wednesday-what-is-old-fetching-fools/

All the details are in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is your dog fighting allergies this summer? Tips here! and more in the book of course!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/14/itchy-dogs-8-14/

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your old dogs miss the kids when they return to school? Tips here to deal with the problem:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/21/back-to-school-for-pets-8-21/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows about aging dog care in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wonderful info-graphic for aging pets on the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/26/monday-mentions-aging-pets-sorkisms-indie-crowd-funding/

Learn all the must knows about aging dogs in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Twelve years ago over 100 canine heroes helped out in the aftermath of 911. Let us never forget:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/11/always-remember-never-forget-all-the-heroes/

Our old dogs continue to be our personal heroes...care for them with the info in the book. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you board your dog? I once broke my arm...

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/18/i-broke-my-arm-boarding-my-dog/

All the must-knows for caring for your golden oldie are in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your dogs care about color?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/10/02/do-pets-see-in-color/

Find out all the must knows for your aging dog in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR AGING DOGS.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Bad weather here today--do you have a disaster plan for your pets?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/10/30/hillspet-disaster-relief-network-saves-lives/

All the old doggy "must knows" are available in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have "puppy teeth marks" in the house that you'd never want to re-do? Today's blog talks about those treasured memories:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/11/13/magic-markers-seren-spots-treasure-senior-pets/

All the must-knows about your golden oldie can be found in COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why dogs suck. (It's not what you think!  )

http://amyshojai.com/2013/11/27/ask-amy-why-does-my-dog-suck-pillows/

You'll find all the must-knows about aging dog care in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does this sound like YOUR life? Do tell!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/04/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-pet-writer/

You'll find all the must-knows about aging dogs in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you choose safe toys for your dog? Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/18/ask-amy-choosing-safe-dog-toys/

You'll find all the must-know old pet advice in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Old dogs can't tolerate the cold as well as younger pooches--and ALL pets need protection from the current icy blast! Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/01/06/monday-mentions-yellow-dogs-cold-weather-tips-writerly-predictions/

Of course, you can find all the must knows about aging dog care in the book COMPETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.

_Just an observation that continuously re-posting exactly the same thing is not very helpful.  Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is your aging dog a hero? Nominations for the annual ACE AWARDS are now open:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2014/04/02/ace-awards-announced-is-your-puppy-a-hero.htm

Of course, we all believe our dogs are heroes to us--and being a great companion actually fits one of the categories! Being a hero to your dog involves proper care--and you can find all the must-knows in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Easter bunnies...the chocolate ones...can pose risks for your dog no matter his age. Tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/04/16/beware-easter-lily-seasonal-poisons/

You'll find all the must-knows about caring for your aging dog in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm interviewed about the books!

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/home-critter-comforts-older-pets-25698427









This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I have a new cover!









This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Here's some cheap DIY help for your aging pet: http://amyshojai.com/senior-pets-cheap-diy-help-old-fogey-dogs-cats/









This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.



Amyshojai said:


> This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.
> 
> Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This updated, revised version of the award-winning book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature canine. The aging process is defined, with great advice about how to manage dimming senses, and understand while making accommodations for your dog's physical changes and emotional needs.

Step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The most common "old dog" issues (arthritis to cancer, deafness to heart and kidney failure, incontinence and obesity to reversing doggy senility) cover details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

Unique to the Kindle edition, though, is an incredible value-added in the form of "links" to online sources of dog care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Bow-wow! My dog edited this book and gives it five paws up!

Reviews:
"Groundbreaking....Far from just an awesome reference text....Shojai uses stirring stories to illustrate important points and writes with a well-seasoned mix of knowledge and love. I learned an incredible amount about caring for an aging pet in Shojai's groundbreaking book. This book is so complete, all you add is love!" --Dr. Marty Becker, best-selling author and Resident Veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show

"Need a quick reference? Complete Care for Your Aging Dog provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging dog. If you have an aging dog, this is a must-read book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging dogs." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, DVM, PhD and internist for older dogs and cats.


----------

